# 52' Ford 8n Tractor and 5' Mower FS



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

For Sale:

I have to many projects and will let this tractor go for $2500.00

I have new in box: Starter

2 - 5gal of Transfluid

This tractor is in good working order for it's age.

I will post pics here in the next couple of days. 

I'm in the Houston Texas area

Zach: 281.794.4211


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Zach,

$2500 is about right for an 8N in the condition you state, can be higher depending on the condition and the amount and quality of restoration it has had!!
Please try to post a History if you can and the more detailed the better, serial # is important also!!
pics are indeed welcome and If I failed to add so are you!! 

Dean


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/Zach_007/trailer005.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n88/Zach_007/trailer002.jpg


----------



## Zach (Sep 5, 2006)

Sale Pending..


----------

